
The Twitter problem:Republicans&Democrats polarize more when they read each oth - sdeepak
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/10/18/17989856/twitter-polarization-echo-chambers-social-media
======
bediger4000
Seems to me that the article itself puts lie to the title given this post (the
vox title is different):

“We find that Republicans who followed a liberal Twitter bot became
substantially more conservative posttreatment,” write the authors. “Democrats
exhibited slight increases in liberal attitudes after following a conservative
Twitter bot, although these effects are not statistically significant.”

Not statistically significant vs substantially more. The title given this post
is just more "both sides"-ism.

